# ενοχικές αξιώσεις, ενοχικά δικαιώματα -> rights in personam



## Lexoplast (Mar 1, 2008)

Το ενοχικό δίκαιο λέγεται, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, law of obligations. Πώς λέγονται όμως οι ενοχικές αξιώσεις και τα ενοχικά δικαιώματα; Υπάρχει κάποιος αντίστοιχος αγγλικός όρος ή αυτοσχεδιάζουμε;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 1, 2008)

Σύμφωνα με το ΙΑΤΕ:
ενοχικό δικαίωμα, ενοχική αξίωση -> right in personam, personal right
ενοχικό δίκαιο -> contract law, law of obligations

Απλώς το αναφέρω, χωρίς να ξέρω αν είναι και το σωστό.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 1, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Σύμφωνα με το ΙΑΤΕ:
> ενοχικό δικαίωμα -> right in personam, personal right


Σ' ευχαριστώ, Αλεξάνδρα. Ίσως είναι το πιο κοντινό που υπάρχει.

* ενοχικό δικαίωμα* = το δικαίωμα του δανειστή να απαιτήσει από τον οφειλέτη την εκπλήρωση της παροχής
και γενικότερα* ενοχικός* = αυτός που σχετίζεται με τη σχέση [sic] με την οποία ένα πρόσωπο έχει υποχρέωση προς άλλο σε παροχή (Μπαμπινιώτης)

* in personam* = against a person for the purpose of imposing a liability or obligation to do or not do something (Merriam - Webster's Dictionary of Law)


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2008)

Ερεύνησε, σε παρακαλώ, τα right to performance και claim to performance, με βάση το σκεπτικό ότι πρόκειται για right to the performance of an obligation.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2008)

Having said that, ιδού και μια ωραία πρόταση από την ΕΕ που προβάλλει την αντιδιαστολή:

Εξάλλου, η επικαρπία ακινήτου αποτελεί εμπράγματο δικαίωμα, ενώ η μίσθωση και η αγρομίσθωση αποτελούν ενοχικά δικαιώματα. [_]
Next, usufruct in immovable property is a right in rem, whereas leasing and letting are rights in personam. [_]


----------

